# ARM mikrokontrolleri >  32bit ARM sākot no 1.30 Ls

## Vinchi

Ja kādam ir interese paeksperimantēt ar 32bitu mikrokontroleriem iesaku pamēģināt LM3S101 un LM3S102 domāju ka cena ir diezgan vilinoša.

Dokumentāciju var skatīties ražotāja lapā http://www.luminarymicro.com

----------


## Epis

Nu beidzot kautkas labs,lēts,jaudīgs vietējā veikalā  ::  viss lielākais prieks protams pa cenu 1.3Ls par LM3S101 ir baigi lēti apmēram tik pat cik digikeyā ( 2.18$ *PVN= 1.28Ls)  šāda situācija laikam ka ir pirmo reizi ka kautko tik lēti var vietējā veikalā nopirkt  ::  

vienīgi tiem abiem čipu modeļiem nav ADC, bet ja to galīgi vaig tad var no iekšējiem comparātoriem(kuri tur ir) uztaisīt to ADC, vai pēc SAR principiem (es tādu esu uz atmegas8 ķīlēis) vai arī sigma-Delta (šitas ir labāks jo ir mazāks detaļu skaits).

Šitas čips ir īstais konkurents 8bit lētajiem MCU, vispār viņš saliek visus tos sīkos. 

Vienīgi jānoskaidro vai mans Stm32 circle kita Rlink JTAG debbugeris,programmeris der arī šitiem Stellaris čipiem, pēc būtības abi ir cortex-M3 proci tikai ražotāji citi, ja es to 1.3Ls čipu ar savu kitu varētu ieprogrammēt tad varētu reāli kautko nākotnē uzķilēt uz tā lētā brīnuma.  ::

----------


## Vikings

Incanta mantiņa. Kādā nepārskatāmā nākotnē noteikti pamēģināšu.

----------


## Vinchi

No ARM sērijas vēl diezgan pievilcīgi izskatās STM32 (75Mhz).
Kā par brīnumu šim ir samērā lēts development kits ar krāsainu LCD.

----------


## Epis

kad tad jums parādījās tie STM32 čipi un kits elfā ??  
kad es toreiz sūtīju detaļas tad laikam ka vēl nebīj.
cenas STM32 tīri labas man uz savas jaunās fpga plates stāv STM32F103C6T6  ::  ja vaidzēs vēl tad būs jāpērk no jums nevis no digikey  ::  
Tas STM32 kits ir baigi labais (man tāds ir) un Ride7 softs strādā labi, debageris arī iet un šeit vismaz man sanāk kautko reālu uzkodēt  ::

----------


## Delfins

[čukstus balss no zāles: Parādi!]

----------


## zzz

Chtob zhiznj mjodom nje kazalosj, jaapiemin arii potenciaalie miinusinji.

1. Okei, kontroleris pats prieceejoshi pareizaa cenaa. Bet (c) godmanis. Tas ar kaut ko arii jaaprogrammee. Saakumos kad Luminaaris bija nesen paraadiijies, wigglera suporta nifiga nebija, vai ir tagad, neesmu skatiijies un nebuut neesmu paarliecinaats ka ir. Taatad leetajam kontrolerim jaapiepeerk klaat arii ne tik leets dev kits vai tamliidziigi. Saliidzinaajumam tos pashus avrus picus var programmeet ar pashveidotiem programmatoriem no detaljaam paardesmit santiimu veertiibaa.

Ja kaads zina par wigglera supporta esamiibu vai citu leetu programmeshanas veidu esamiibu prieksh Luminaara procesoriem, tiek aicinaats skalji bljaut forumaa: IIIIIRRRRR!!! (man pasham nav aktuaali, instruments un procesori ir, lieka laika tikai neko daudz nav, bet citiem interesentiem vareetu buut noderiigi)

2. Leetajiem lm3s102/2 ir visai pasuuudiigi ar perifeeriju. Counteriem piemita kaut kaadas diivainiibas (kaadas tieshi piemirsies , katraa zinjaa to diivainiibu peec vinji nepaseeja konkreetajai vajadziibai) Runas par sofveeriski organizeetajim adc - nu var jau, bet nahrena vajadziigs 32 bitu procis ja peec tam vinja cikli tiek izniekoti suudiiga adc veidoshanai? Luminaarim ir protams arii resnaakaa gala chipi, tachi tie vairs nav 1 dolaara cenaa un nav arii sheit uz vietas elfaa.

3. Veel visaadi siikumi, teiksim saakotneejaam partijaam nebija dataisiits liidz galam sleep rezhiims kaa rezultaataa procesori eeda nepieklaajiigi daudz prieksh guleeshanas, 3.3 voltu baroshana nav vienmeer iisti jauki ja gribaas pa taisno kaadus kreftiigaakus LEDus pielikt vai tamliidziigi, uttt.

Kopumaa - interesanti chipi, tachu pashauriem nishas pielietojumiem. Ceriibas ka nu tik shie izspiediis 8bitiigos procesorus tikai taapec ka uhaaah 32 biti - tas ir episkums parastais.  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Jebkuram jaunam procesoram ir kāda kļūda, bet nu jau ir drusku laiciņš pagājis kopš pirmie Luminari proči ir iznākuši.

Lētajiem modeļiem es diži lielu pielietojumu neredzu ja nu vienīgi aizstāt mazos 8bitīgos pročus ar plānu vēlāk kaut ko nedaudz uzlabot.
Un otra labā lieta ir tomēr cenu faktors, uz drusku lielākiem daudzumiem stabili var iekļauties vienā dolārā.  :: 

Par wigglera atbalstu atradu vienu teikumu luminari lapā "We have also reworked the wiggler driver to support Cortex-M3.;" Šeit arī link uz vietu kur atradu šo teikumu.
Cik tas ir pateisība nezinu, pašlaik pašam nav pielietojuma šādam procim tāpēc arī nēsmu pamēģinājis.

----------


## zzz

Ooookey, kaa izskataas parakaajoties, kaadu nebuut iespeeju sawigglerot Luminaara chipus tagad laikam var atrast. OpenOCD vai tamliidziigi.

----------

